# Andy Smith, Jonathon Shea and Martin Symonds , college reunion



## Orkney (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi
I am looking for Andy Smith from Denholms (1977 - 1980), Jonathon Shea (formerly Bank Line but now with Qatar LNG?) and Martin Symonds ( from Shell in 1980, also known as Cedric).
We are holding a GCNS 2nd mates reunion again this year and I'd like to find these guys. If anyone knows where they are please let me know.

Graeme Smith (Orkney)


----------

